# Looks like Minnesota is growin em big now days!!!



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Anybody see this article? Check out all the pics. Sad a nice animal had to be taken this way.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/ga ... -stuck-mud


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, I've gotten this story in an email about three times now. Pretty cruddy way to die...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Amazing story for sure and one heck of a nice mount!


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

This story makes it sound like this elk will be entered into the record book. Will this guy be credited with taking the bull, even though he did not kill it? It is one heck of a story, no matter what.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This bull got this big because SFW has now taken over game management in MN.  :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> This bull got this big because SFW has now taken over game management in MN.  :mrgreen:


 -_O-


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe Moss should look into Minnesota....


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

One hell of a rack.

Pro is right.......I wouldn't be surprised if SFW claimed their "conservation dollars" produced this baby.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nature is a cruel bastage for sure. I think this kind of thing happens more often than we realize. Which is probably just as well. In my old stomping grounds in Idaho, every year we'd find pronghorn that had gotten snagged going under the fences, or elk or deer that didn't jump high enough. Also found moose that got too deep in the mud in a beaver pond and that was the end of their story. Its how it all goes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How could an elk get that big in a state with a large population of wolves?


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that is one amazing rack and an awesome story.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> How could an elk get that big in a state with a large population of wolves?


because the wolves there are actually native to that part of the country not hybrid elk killing machines


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hazmat said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > How could an elk get that big in a state with a large population of wolves?
> ...


Aren't they also kept in check there unlike where they are extinct and allowed to expand out of control?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Wow! I'd rather have that rack than the spyder bull.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Wow! I'd rather have that rack than the spyder bull.


I would too. Very cool story and great bull.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow. Antlers stuck in the mud?! What a crappy way to go for such a magnificent bull. I did not know Minnesota even had elk.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Midwest elk will soon bust all the record books. When they have a steady stream of high protein foods like soybeans to munch on all year long, they'll grow giant racks.


----------

